# Waiting game? New to kidding.



## Totesmcgoats89 (12 mo ago)

Hello all, I have a pregnant pygmy named June. I am unsure of her due date. Here is what I have noticed. Her udder I noticed weeks ago, it is now very full and tight. Yesterday ( over 24 hours ago) I noticed she was staring to do the pawing at the ground ( very briefly) and was restless and making noises I have never heard her make AND she was doing the silent scream/ yawn everyone talks about.
So I put her in our makeshift kidding pen, close to everyone else but in her own area. She did seem upset that she was alone. They are not in the goat barn right now. It was just too cold and with june possibly going into labor I wanted them to all be comfortable, so we made them a nice area in our warehouse. ( heating it here and there as needed when I think shes going into labor)And any sign of labor stopped. She is peeing normal, popping alot. Eating constantly. Any ideas or opinions would be great. I'll post pictures of what she looks like today.


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

Hi June, how fun to be so close. I'm only mid-range on goat knowledge, but thought I'd say hi and see how you're doing. Is this her first kidding? I'm thinking that she might have a couple more days of keeping you biting your nails. Things I'd be watching for: relaxing of the tail ligaments, the vulva swelling and drooping, mucus plug and/or discharge, biting or nibbling at her sides and forgetting about food. Just keep watching her so you can help get babies dried and drinking asap. Cold weather births have that added worry, things can go wrong so quickly if mom has problems. Keep updating with questions and pics, you'll get good advice here.


----------



## Totesmcgoats89 (12 mo ago)

Thank you Elbee, I was really hoping she would hold off until March! Ha of well, I learnt a very important lesson. I am just thankful we have the space and added heat option is also lovely. 
This is junes first kidding. She is a year old. I forgot to mention she has been at her sides for the whole day today as well as yesterday ( looking at her belly like what the heck is that, as well as constantly nibbling).
My plan is to check every hour.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Welcome to TGS! 
Does she still have her ligaments?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like she is close and all normal activity.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------



## Totesmcgoats89 (12 mo ago)

So far nothing. She has stopped showing signs of labor or any weird behavior. I also have been constantly feeling to see if I can find her ligaments and think I that they are still there.


----------



## Totesmcgoats89 (12 mo ago)

Hello all! 
I I have found her ligaments. We are still doing the game of checking every couple hours. Her ligaments DO seemed to have sunken in a bit today if that is possible also just now for the first time she has a little bit of orange colored goo coming from her vulva. Only a little bit nothing crazy... still waiting. She is still eating hay like a champ. But alot of lying down and getting back up while nibbling.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Totesmcgoats89 (12 mo ago)

Her ligaments are officially gone! She is still waking around and jumping up and eating like nothing is happening. I have a feeling tonight/ this morning will be the day. 😁


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Exciting! I hope her kidding is smooth and quick!


----------



## Totesmcgoats89 (12 mo ago)

Thank you! I do have one issue. I don't have the 7% iodine to dip the umbilical cord into. I had my husband pick some up and I only just now noticed that it is the betadine throat spray. And had mint flavor in it. 🤦🏼‍♀️ Is there any diluted alcohol mix I could use? I have 99% isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Totesmcgoats89 said:


> Thank you! I do have one issue. I don't have the 7% iodine to dip the umbilical cord into. I had my husband pick some up and I only just now noticed that it is the betadine throat spray. And had mint flavor in it. 🤦🏼‍♀️ Is there any diluted alcohol mix I could use? I have 99% isopropyl alcohol.


I would not use alcohol that'll burn like a big dog and it won't dry it up. Do you have any of that triadine 7 probably not since you said you didn't have regular iodine either. I don't know a natural alternative. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Totesmcgoats89 (12 mo ago)

Ok she has officially been in labour for over an hour. I can't see the head but I feel like it is right there. I stuck my finger in and felt the face ( I think) only 1 or 2 inches away. Have been trying to assist her but it feels stuck.


----------



## Totesmcgoats89 (12 mo ago)

Also the way the hooves are facing seems wrong.


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Lube up and try to get that head out. Are you able to feel the nose/mouth or does it feel like the head is folded back? If it is you’re going to have to carefully push it back until you’re able to straighten the head. Make sure to pull down while she pushes too.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Okay if you have any loot you can put around the cervix to make it get a little bigger you can might be right I can't tell on my cell phone but anyway if you can feel I see if you can feel it the nose is there if so you can take a hold of those feet if you make sure it's from the same kid pushes pull down towards her hocks. If you PM me I'll send you a message with my phone number


----------



## Totesmcgoats89 (12 mo ago)

NorthRidge Farms said:


> Lube up and try to get that head out. Are you able to feel the nose/mouth or does it feel like the head is folded back? If it is you’re going to have to carefully push it back until you’re able to straighten the head. Make sure to pull down while she pushes too.


I belive I just felt teeth,


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

If that head is right like she said pull out and down you don't want the baby in the first canal too long and you can pull harder than you think without hurting the baby


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Great if you've got two feet and a head that space right cuz you can feel the teeth then pull down towards the hocks when she pushes.


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Totesmcgoats89 said:


> I belive I just felt teeth,


Agree with above. If you can get a finger in and around the head try stretching her out and pull down hard. Good luck and hoping for the best outcome 🤞


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

With a gloved lubed hand, gently stretch her out and it’s going to feel like you’re pulling too hard but you’re not. It will take effort. Work with her contractions
you got this


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looking at the photos are the bottom of the baby’s feet facing up to the tail? My screens too small to tell. That’s a breach. If you can feel a face make sure there aren’t two kids trying to come out at once. If there is push one back to get the first out.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Yes, those feet don't look exactly right to me - make super, super sure they're attached to one kid and not two different ones. Keep calm, you CAN do this.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Hopefully she made sure that it was one kid and not two saying a prayer for you


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Those feet don't look right. It might be two different kids. If so, one needs to be pushed back in so the first can come out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good advice by the others.
Hope things are ok now.
If not.

What way do the legs bend?
Is it the bend of a front leg knee bend downward or a back leg bend upward?

As suggested, make sure there isn’t two different kids. 
Follow each leg, is it going to the chest and neck to the face you feel and is the other one the same?
If so, it is the same kid, then put your hand inside over the kids head and pull with your hand over the head at the same pulling the legs.
If that isn’t working, help manually dilate her. Work around the inner vulva area by gently pushing upward and outward all the way around the vulva.
If you can pull the legs and head at the same time, you can eventually get the head to appear and continue to get that kid out.

If though, there is 2 kids at the door and you feel the leg does not go to the same head, gently push back the kids leg or legs.
It could also be one kid is there presenting head and no legs while the other has legs and no head presenting.

I would call a vet right away.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have to go in. In the future, don't wait more than 30 minutes. This is emergency get the kid out now time.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Oh my this is scary praying all worked out!!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That picture looks like 2 different kids. Maybe one coming the right way the the other coming breach.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

If it is 2 kids you’ll need to hurry and push one back, get the other one out, then go back for the one you pushed back.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ugh I’m so sorry it’s not going smoothly. 
You have some really good advise here. Try not to get frustrated. Close your eyes and try to visualize what you are feeling. Get a syringe of lube and put in there if you have to (no needle). Get her up if that will give you more room to work with. You can do this!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things, we are very concerned. 
😟


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Praying things are ok!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yes, @Totesmcgoats89. How are things going?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Concerned. Hope everything is ok


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

🙏


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Oh wow that looks like 2 kids. I hope all is well


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Is everything ok? We are all very concerned.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Still praying.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hope we hear from you soon and things are ok. 🙏


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

@Totesmcgoats89 we all are hoping all is ok there....


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yes! I’ve thinking about your goat everyday.


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks (Jan 2, 2022)

Praying everything turned out well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We are still praying and worried. 🙏


----------

